# Liability Insurance



## note2note (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone refer me to an insurance company that provides liability insurance for different venues. I was asked to be a preferred caterer at two banquet facilities (one in California and One in Arizona) but they require liability insurance. Please Help and thanks!

Pualani


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Try these guys.

They have some experience with caterers.

Vanessa Kealy
Orr & Associates Insurance
877-877-4056 phone
877-625-3412 fax
[email protected]

Tell em Mark Wallace of SF Catering sent ya.


----------

